# Kitesurfing in BC or Alberta



## OliviaRamsay (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi, my husband and I are currently thinking about moving to either BC or Calgary but we are both keen kitesurfers-can anyone tell me what the possibilities are for kitsurfing around Vancouver, Victoria or Calgary. Cheers.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forums!  I've heard there is a fair sized Kiteboarding community in the Lower Mainland of BC and also Vancouver Island.

I've also noticed them zipping across the lake here in my part of the Okanagan Valley (Southern Interior of BC). There's a short video on this Kelowna website ... Kiteboarding Boating Kelowna, BC, Kite Boarding


----------

